# RESONATOR



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

thinkin about geting rid of that HUGEE resonator.....just cutting it off n welding on a straight pipe instead.....wat u think? Im kinda iffy on the issue, im just worried that itll sound bad


----------



## DSM_2Xtreme (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually read some one over at the nissanclub forums that was running a 27" magnaflow resonator with straight pipes back to resonating tips. He had a video posted and it sounded VERY nice, not crackly or annoying at all. I don't know if he gets any drone or not but if he said it had dual mufflers you never would have had reason to doubt it hearing the car.


----------



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.nissanforums.com/l31-2002-2006/148688-3-5-exhaust-resonator-removal.html


----------

